# Takeda nakiri or...?



## XooMG (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry for the unoriginal question...I've read quite a few nakiri threads in recent days and have been considering the Takeda 165mm with stainless cladding, even though the kuro-uchi looks a little less impressive than on the original model.

However, I've seen mention of Watanabe Pro that also have stainless cladding, and then I stumbled across the Asai Hayabusa, which is more polished and refined looking. All seem to have high-hardness core steel, but I'm not sure how they compare in geometry or if they're all pretty similar.

Has anyone tried and compared more than one of these? I know lots of Watanabe owners like their Watanabes, Shig owners like their Shigs, Takeda owners like their Takedas, Harner owners like their Harners, Carter owners like their Carters...but are there any good or bad decisions that can be made in this arena, or should I just roll dice?

If I were totally spontaneous, I'd get a Takeda based on some of the hype that I've encountered. I find the Asai more visually pleasing, but have only read a few short opinions about the brand, and I don't think any about the specific Hayabusa model on EE.

I haven't firmly decided to get a nakiri, but perhaps I'll wake up one morning with an order confirmation in my inbox, and I'd like to minimize the regret that might cause. :wink:


----------



## Lefty (Oct 16, 2013)

For "ready-mades", you can't beat Takeda, Carter, Shige, in my opinion. In fact, you can't beat them at all, in the nakiri field (in my mind). However, Butch makes the nicest nakiri I've ever used, and there are other great ones out there, such as Yoshihide, and then like I mentioned in another post, Kiwi Brand and (yay, another suggestion) Yamawaku for bargain knives that are damn fun to use. 

Ok, I can sit back and watch now.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 16, 2013)

I like nakiris and had a few going through my hands, including Harner in O1, Carter HG, Watanabe (the basic one), ku Moritaka, standard ku Takeda, ku Shigefusa. As Lefty said, they are all excellent knives. As it happens, the Shigefusa was the heftiest one among them but I never used it beyond testing because I had an early feeling I would sell it again - I was in love with the Carter and the Harner - and those are the ones I kept. The Moritaka is the lowliest in this list, but I know I would be just as happy with any of the other ones - as long as they are around 180mm, I find the standard 165s a bit short.

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know much about the Hayabusa, but I don't think that you can go wrong with any of the others. The Takeda that I have is very thin; just about as thin as I think that it could be without introducing too much flex. I also have a shig and have used a few different watanabes (but not a nakiri), but both makers tend towards slightly more robust blades.

Food release is remarkably good on the Takeda considering how thin it is which really shows the benefits of the kurouchi and how masterful the forging is that they actually forge the taper from spine to edge and from heel to tip as well as a slight hollow running the length of the blade half-way between edge and spine (so the blade is actually slightly thinner 1" above the edge than it is .25" above it. Edge retention, maximum attainable sharpness, and ease of sharpening are also all among the best I've used. Retention is much better than both Carter and Shig and the blue #2 that I used from Watanabe. 

I typically don't like super thin knives, but I absolutely love that Takeda.


----------



## tripleq (Oct 16, 2013)

One of the pitfalls of this knife game is that it usually isn't possible to get your hand on the knife pre-purchase let alone cut with it. You won't really know till you use it. I would say use your best judgement and go with it. If it doesn't work out as you had hoped you can always list it on the BST so your loss should be fairly small. FWIW many people consider the Takeda nakiri best in class but obviously they aren't for everyone. Give it a shot.


----------



## brianh (Oct 16, 2013)

I just got the Takeda and really like it, especially for slicing really thin potato fries, which I make often. I've only used on veges so far and surprised to already see a couple micro chips, so, it must be awfully thin.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 16, 2013)

brianh said:


> I just got the Takeda and really like it, especially for slicing really thin potato fries, which I make often. I've only used on veges so far and surprised to already see a couple micro chips, so, it must be awfully thin.



You just need to get past the initial edge and the steel will likely not be as chippy.


----------



## brianh (Oct 16, 2013)

Good to know!


----------



## kiefer (Oct 16, 2013)

I own a 195 Carter, and in the past owned a Shig and a Takeda. All great knives, but I do miss that Takeda the most.


----------



## XooMG (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the guidance. I have a feeling I'll do something foolish in the near future. I had glanced around for a Carter but couldn't find any, and didn't want to put up a wtb just to go "nah nevermind" at an offer.

After trying out some nakiri-shaped objects at a store nearby, I'm almost sold on the size/shape.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 20, 2013)

chinacats said:


> You just need to get past the initial edge and the steel will likely not be as chippy.



+1


----------

